# Whats this???



## tarheelboy (May 16, 2014)

Ok so I have consulted the National Arbor Day foundation's tree identification app and still cannot figure this out. I planted 4 o'clock bulbs two years ago and this year this tree started growing right next to them. Any ideas what type it is? I have been told its a redbud but its not heart shaped. Catalpa maybe?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Do all the leaves have smooth edges like the individual one pictured? It looks a bit like an aspen leaf but those have toothed margins, not smooth.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Those rhombic shaped leaves and their growth habit look like it could be Chinese Tallow tree. Are they a bit waxy? Do they have flowers or fruits on them yet?

Here's pictures of Chinese Tallow (aka popcorn tree) and a link with some good information about the plant plus more pictures of the leaves, flowers and fruits. 

If that's what it is take note that it is highly invasive and all parts of the plant and sap are toxic to livestock and humans as well as toxic to soil and native plants.

http://www.galvbayinvasives.org/Guide/Species/TriadicaSebifera



<TABLE border=4 cellSpacing=2 borderColor=#999966 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TH bgColor=#ffffff>Chinese Tallow Tree,
Sapium sebiferum.





</TH><TH bgColor=#ffffff>Chinese Tallow Tree,
Sapium sebiferum.





</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Yep, definitely a tallow tree.


----------



## tarheelboy (May 16, 2014)

Bummer. Guess it has to go. Thanks guys.


----------

